# xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

*xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

ist der Xigmatek Achilles S1284W jez kompatible mit dem sockel 1156 oder nicht?

google sagt mal dies, mal das!

ich weiß nicht mehr weiter


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Der Hersteller verrät es Dir: XIGMATEK, ja.


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

ja schon"

aber schau hier : Xigmatek Achilles S1284W (CAC-SXHH4-U05) CPU-Kühler: Prozessorkühler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## mattinator (29. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Was ist das für'n komischer Shop ? Wenn Du dort kaufen willst, fragt vorher an. Ich vermute mal, der S1284W ist noch relativ neu, bei geizhals.at ist er noch gar nicht gelistet. D.h., in dem von Dir verlinkten Shop haben sie ihn vllt. schon, aber ihre Shop-Infos aus der Kopie eines älteren Modells noch nicht korrekt aktualisiert (die älteren Modelle s. z.B. hier S1284 in Luftkühlung/CPU-Kühler Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland). Bllt. findest Du hier einen vernünftigen Shop, der ihn auch hat: XIGMATEK.


----------



## NCphalon (29. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Hm ich denke mal beim S1284W ändert sich höchstens das beigelegte Befestigungskit... für den S1284C gibts wahrscheinlich auch en Befestigungskit für S1156, das Crossbowkit für S775 wird ja grad angeschraubt.


----------



## rabit (30. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Na da schau her, das sit gut das der Achiles mit dem Sockel 1366 Kompatibel ist.
Das mit dem Befestigungskit befürchte ich auch.
Gibt es die nach zu Kafen?
Oder passen die Befestigungskit vom 775 auf 1366?


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

der online shop war das erste ergebnis wenn man xigamtek achillis hdt eingibt...

ich kaug den kühler hier in der bucht, und bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher!

ich hab gesehen das man den mit push pins auf den sockel 775 draufstecken kann, geht das dann auch mit dem 1156?
oder ist da ein extra montagekit dabei?


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (30. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

hallo AntiFanboy,
viele Mainboards haben, soweit ich weiß, extra Bohrungen für den sockel 775, damit man seinen alten Kühler mitbenutzen kann. schau doch einfach mal, ob deines das nicht auch hat, dann kannst du ja bedenkenlos zugreifen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

ich ha das asus p7p55-m!

ich hab iwie keine lust den boxed abzsuchrauben und wieder an!

zudem weiß ich nicht wo die bohrunden sind und wie diese aussschauen!

heir ein bild bom baord : http://www.productwiki.com/upload/images/asus_p7p55_m.jpg


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (30. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

schade, dein board hat das leider nicht
kann auch sein, dass das nur bei 1366er boards möglich ist, weil sonst die löcher zu nah aneinander liegen.
"Jetzt in neuer Revision mit Sockel-1156-Kompatibilität!"
das sagt Caseking, zum S1284C, woraus ich schließe, dass der vorgänger S1284W nicht kompatibel war. Ich denke aber, dass du dich direkt an Xigmatek wenden kannst und diese dir das passende Montagematerial zuschicken könne, sodass auch die ältere Revision montiert werden kann.


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

ok, ich schau mal was da rauskommt


----------



## rabit (31. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Also ich habe mal ein wenig gesucht aber nix gefunden womit der Achilles mit dem 1156 Sockel sich anfreunden kann.


----------



## AntiFanboy (31. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

also siehts nicht gut aus?

man, super ey, genau den wollt ich aber!


also was sagt ihr?

sollte ich zugreifen?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. August 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Hallo, es sieht gut aus!
Bei mir ist der Xigmatek Achilles auf einem So1156- Board drauf und kühlt einen i5-750 ziemlich gut.
Das Board ist ein Gigabyte P55-UD3 und der Kühler passt ohne weiteres. 

Hier ist die Beschreibung von Caseking, oben und ganz unten i.d. technischen Daten ist auch die Freigabe f. So1156 aufgeführt. 
Den Kühler kannst du unbesorgt kaufen:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Als der Achilles auf den Markt kam, war der So1156 noch nicht draussen. Die Befestigung des Achilles ist aber später angepasst worden, 
nur sind viele Beschreibungen oft noch auf dem alten Stand. 
Greetz


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

oh, danke!

ok, sonst bestell ich mir ein befestigungskit...


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Ein extra Befestigungskit braucht man nur für So1366 oder wenn man die alte Achilles-Version hat. 
Das ist die neueste Variante mit dem "C", die passt bei 1156ern. 
Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

also der Xigmatek Achillis HDT S1284*W* ist sowieso mit 1156 kompatibl?

nur nicht mit 1336?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Nein, die *"C"*- Version, - nicht "W"! 
Guck doch nochmal in den Caseking- Link aus Post #14, da steht´s am Anfang d. Beschreibung und nochmal unten in der 
technischen Beschreibung - "Kompatibilität".

(Für So1366 braucht der ein Extra-Kit)


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

jez les ichs erst!

und was ist bei der W version?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Der "W" ist auch mit So1156 kompatibel, - habe ich eben erst gesehen und vorher nicht gewußt.
Hier:
[vv] Artikel Details: Xigmatek HDT-S1284W Achilles S775/754/940/1156 120mm Lüfter

Jetzt frag mich bloß nicht, was da der Unterschied ist,- ich hab halt den Achilles "C".


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

was ist der unterschied?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Keine Ahnung, ich heiße weder "Xigmatek" noch "Achilles". *schluchz*
Nimm den "C", da brauchste nix extra.


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

naja, es ist so!

ich kauf den kühler hier in der bucht, da bekomm ich den kühler um 33inkl!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Das ist ein guter Preis,- gute Jagd!
Greetz


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

ja deswegen!

wenn der S1284W jez iwie net kompatible ist, kann ich dann xigamtek informieren und fragen ob sie mir die teile gratis nachschicken?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Das weiß ich nicht, aber die Händler die den führen, haben auch die Befestigungskits.
Ich glaube nicht, daß du was nachholen mußt, wenn du die "W" oder "C" Version holst.


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

ok,d anke für eure hilfe!


----------



## rabit (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Na da ist der Sockel 775 doch noch für etwas gut lol


----------



## AntiFanboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

ja, leider!

aber sonst hol ich mir den EKL Brockn, der ist ja fix mit 1156 kompatibl!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Hi, poste bitte mal ob es mit dem Achilles hinhaut, wenn du den hast.
Greetz


----------



## AntiFanboy (2. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

naja, ich weiß nicht on ich mir den jez kaufe!

was wenn er nicht kompatibl ist und ich muss ein montagekit nochmal extra kaufen, welches in der regel 7€ kostet, da steig ich voll ins fettnäpfchen!

und der verkäufer weiß jez auch nicht ob er kompatibl ist oder nicht!

ich sagte ihm, er soll xigmatek kontaktieren ob die ihm evtl. das montagekit zuschicken!

doch wenn es was kostet, steig ich aus, den für 35€ bekomm ich den brocken!


----------



## rabit (2. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Kauf dir nen anderen und ärgere dich nicht.


----------



## AntiFanboy (2. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

glaub du hast recht!

das raubt mir sonst nur den schlaf!


----------



## Bruce112 (2. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

wie wärs den mit Ninja 3 

oder Mugen 2 
oder yasya 

zur zeit Firma Sycthe  hatt gute kühler für super preisen inklusive schraubset intel amd kompatible 


Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Ninja 3 CPU-Kühler SCNJ-3000


----------



## AntiFanboy (2. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

also ich hab jez ne antwort bekommen!

wenn ich das geld habe kontaktiert er xigmatek und fragt wegen dem montagekit!

wenn es dann für mich mehr als 35€ kosten soll, steig ich aus und hol mir den EKL Brocken!

der ist auch gut oder?


----------



## rabit (3. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Ja so machste es .


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Ich wette, der Achilles passt. Schließlich hab`ich den selber auf einem So1156-Brett drauf.


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

@neverseeenbytes : naja es kommt drauf an wann er den kühler gekauft hat!

wenn er eine alte version hat kann es sein das seine nicht kompatibl ist und der achillis hdt erst ab der neuen version kompatibl!

@rabit : ich werds so machen!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

@AntiFanboy
Ja, das weiß ich doch. Ich habe die Ur-Version des Achilles von 2008 f. einen So775 gekauft und mußte das Erweiterungskit nachkaufen,
als ich auf So156 wechselte. 
Die Varianten danach (mit C u. W) haben das schon, das kenn ich von Bekannten und bei Xigmatek, Caseking usw. steht es auch dabei. 
Hab` ich auch schon gepostet.
Greetz


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

also beim S1284W und S1284C ist da ein montagekit dabei?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Ja, in den Streben, durch die die Befestigungsschrauben gehen, sind Gewindelöcher drin, die genau über den Gewindelöchern der So1156-Boards sitzen,
und halt Löcher für andere Sockel + Feder-Schrauben verschiedener Länge, mehr ist das nicht. 
Eine Backplate mit den Gewindelöchern für alle kompatiblen Sockelversionen wie sie in der Beschreibung z.B. bei Caseking aufgelistet sind, 
ist auch dabei. Einzige Ausnahme: der So1366.


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

was heisst einzige ausnahmen so1556?

naja, woher soll ich wissen ob die löcher bei seinem kühler vorhanden sind?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Hatte mich vertippt, - nur für So1366 muß was dazugekauft werden.
Hab`s berichtigt . siehe oben.
Lass es dir von ihm zeigen und gut is.


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

aso...

naja, wenn ich mein geld hab sag ich ihm er soll die firma anrufen!

wenn so ein kit aber 6€ kostet, müsste er von 33inkl auf 39inkl ruafgehen, sonst macht er einen riesen verlust!

würde nur gehen wenn das kit nichts kostet....


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Mann, du brauchst kein extra Kit für So1156 und es gilt der Preis für einen Kühler, nix mit Aufpreis!!

Guck was da steht:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Alle-Hersteller/Xigmatek/Xigmatek-Achilles-HDT-S1284C-Heatpipe-Cooler-
120mm::10580.html
Der "W" ist noch neuer als der "C",
hier ist der "W" bei Xigmatek:
XIGMATEK
Bitte lesen!!


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

also der S1284W ist neuer als der S1284C, und somit *muss* er kompatibl sein?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Ja, genau. Hab ich aber auch erst auf der Xigmatek-Seite gesehen.
Und beide sind neuer als die Version, die ich habe.


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

naja, ok!

also wenn er kompatibl sein muss....

aber welcher ist nun besser : 

EKL Brocken

Xigmatek Achillis HDT S1284W

????


----------



## rabit (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Kühlfläche anzahl der Heatpipes und HDT sind wichtige Faktoren


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

welcher ist besser jez?

alle haben  4 heatpipes, hdt, aber der brocken ist etwas größer....


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

weiß keiener was????


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

welchen sollt ich jetzt nehmen?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Zufällig gefunden; - Achilles im Vergleich,
Eiskaltmacher.de - Xigmatek HDT-S1284 Achilles

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken im Test
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/EKL_Alpenfoehn_Brocken_CPU_Kuehler-3.htm


----------



## AntiFanboy (8. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

alos cih werd mir den brocken holen!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

hi, also ich habe die günstigere variante von dem achilles, den s1284 big scorpion, und musste mir das kit für den sockel kaufen. beim s1284c bzw. s1284w achilles ist das sockelkit für 1156 jetzt schon dabei! 

hoffe ich konnte auch nochmal weiterhelfen.
achso, die kühlung überzeugt natürlich, der brocken is aber auch nicht ohne!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Wenn man verschiedene Tests durchgeht, sieht`s im Schnitt so aus:
.
Scythe Mugen II
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, beide dicht beieinander
.
EKL Alpenföhn Großklockner
Xigmatek Achilles, auch beide etwa gleichstark
.


----------



## AntiFanboy (8. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

na dann greif ich zum brocken, zudem ich da noch garantie habe und ales drum und dran!

@kamikaze-kaki : das problem ist, ich weiß nicht wie alt seiner ist!

was wenn er einer der ersten evrsionen erwischt hat wo noch ekin kit dabei war?

dann schau ich in die röhre!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

ahja verstehe, wenn du seine version nicht kennst ist es blöde.
würde dann an deiner stelle auch zum brocken greifen!

es klang zu beginn nur so als würdest du den s1284w günstig kaufen können.
entweder du fragst nochmal nach oder greifst halt gleich zum anderen.
tja und wenn der eine der ältere versionen hat, bist du halt gezwungen noch das monatge kit zu kaufen und da würde ich natürlich auch gleich zum brocken greifen.
kühlleistung ist ja eigentlich dieselbe, also würde ich auch den preis entscheiden lassen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (8. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

also ich würde in um 33inkl hier in der bucht kriegen, rechnung etc nicht vorhanden!

und wenn er xigmatek kontaktiert und die sagen das sie ihm ein kit nachschicken können, dieses aber 6€ kostet, muss ich dann wohl oder übel 39inkl zahlen!

und da kommt mir der brocken biliger!

zudem hab ich hier rechnung und kann sicher sein das er neu ist!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

Hi, was hast Du jetzt eigentlich gekauft und wie zufrieden bist Du damit?
Greetz


----------



## AntiFanboy (23. September 2010)

*AW: xigmatek achillis hdt, für sockel 1156?*

ich hab ihn mir nicht gekauft!

stattdessen eine sidewinder x6 und jetzt hol ich mir den ekl alpenföhn nordwand, der ist besser als der achillis hdt!


----------

